# Great Weekend of Fun Racing in RI this July



## williamkirk (Feb 18, 2008)

The East Greenwich Yacht Club is hosting it's Annual Regatta on July 17 - 18, 2010 which includes a great long distance Pursuit race on Saturday the 17th. Classes include Spinnaker, Non-Spinn and Cruising (BBQ grills on stern rails welcome). The idea is to give every one that loves sailing a chance to come out and have a great time.

We even have a Predicted Log competition for the Power Boats as well. Huge party on Saturday night and one design racing in Lasers and Hunter 140s on Sunday.

Free Moorings for boats visitng for the event make it an easy way to spend a weekend in Narragansett Bay. Check out the web site at East Greenwich Yacht Club Annual Regatta - Complete Information


----------

